# MTH 4014 Big Boy



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got my MTH 4014 Big Boy from Ray the other day. Had a good run with it, sure sounds good and has the usual good smoke. I guess they sold real good and may do another run, but that is just rumor.


----------



## John Allman (Jan 2, 2008)

How is Ray? I have been extremely remiss in not contacting him.
John


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Once I was at a run day and a steam locomotive seemed to be putting out a lot of smoke, and I mean a lot. Then the owner realized his prize locomotive was on fire inside. 
Admiration quickly turned to grief. 
At least none of the G-scale crew in the cab were injured.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray is doing fine John. Still a real helpful guy.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Great looking loco, Jerry Have fun 
Maybe I can see it some day if I ever make it back to Marty's

Jerry


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Jerry:
What happened to Ray? I hope nothing serious he is such a great guy. Glad that you are enjoying your 4014.
Simon


----------



## John 842 (Oct 1, 2015)

Who is Ray? ....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray Manley, he is a MTH dealer and repairman. Can order parts from him also. Very helpful with advice.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

John 842 said:


> Who is Ray? ....


Ray Manley he use to post here a lot and show mods to the MTH line. Got P Oed here and left.Had there own web site also. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray has the G Scale Train Forum. Some neat model builders over there and good posts from Ray and MTH news.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

So aren't either of you going to provide the Rayman's website address ???


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought of posting this tomorrow just to tease, but here it is:
http://www.rayman4449.com/

I always loved his MTH smoke conversions - like his Bachmann 4-6-0:

http://www.rayman4449.com/Bachmann_Annie_with_MTH_DCS_Video_6_1000kbs.wmv


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, here is the web site address. 
http://www.gscaletrainforum.com/


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry Barnes said:


> Pete, here is the web site address.
> http://www.gscaletrainforum.com/


Only problem is I must of made him mad as he banned me from there site along time ago. Cause I was friends with folks here that he did not like. Later RJD


----------

